

How secure is flash? Here's what Adobe won't tell you - grease
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/how-secure-is-flash-heres-what-adobe-wont-tell-you/2152

======
jessor
For those who are interested in flash security, FX gave a nice talk about that
on the last chaos communication congress:
[http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2009/26c3-3494-de-
defend...](http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2009/26c3-3494-de-
defending_the_poor.html)

